# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Beautiful Portland from the air

## ackee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV_BH9mSp-g

----------


## *vi*

Thank you *ackee* I really enjoyed the video.  The lush vegetation thrives everywhere in Portland. Oh if only one day I could hover over my favorite place on earth so see her great expanse from the clouds.  The shots of Long Bay almost bought tears to my eyes.  I miss that area the most. The sea is bold and restless…so alive.  So magnificent to watch.

----------

